# disLOCATIONS - First review and requsted for 'Best of Year' anthologies



## Ian Whates (Oct 12, 2007)

Just to let everyone know that my latest (signed, limited edition) anthology of original stories _disLOCATIONS _Untitled Document, has received its first comprehensive review, from author and critic, Colin Harvey: DisLocations edited by Ian Whates: Nine Tales of Speculation and Imagination in a Limited Edition.

Colin's comments about Andy West's story particularly amused me -- this was the most ruthless piece of editing I've ever done, cutting some 2,000 words from the original text (though I agree with Colin that it's a great story). Ah well... 

Also, and very excitingly, I received a request a couple of days ago from distinguished American editor Gardner Dozois (former editor of Asimov's SF magazine), who wants to view the book in order to assess its stories for possible inclusion in his latest 'Year's Best' anthology. Due to the ongoing postal disruption, Gardner has very graciously accepted a pdf version from me.

This morning, Ive woken up to an email from Ellen Datlow, requesting a copy to assess its stories for the 'Year's Best Fantasy & Horror' anthologies she co-edits with Terri Windling...

Can't quite believe all the attention the book is receiving... though I shouldn't be surprised, bearing in mind the quality of the stories. if some are selected for these very prestigious anthologies... Wow! 

Of course, anyone buying the stories in this form will _not_ be buying them in a highly collectable, limited edition book signed by the authors, but what the heck?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, congratulations, Ian!


----------



## Michael01 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, congratulations!  That is wonderful news.


----------



## Ian Whates (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, Teresa and Michael... Yes, I'm still pinching myself, while grinning from ear to ear! 

Another review of the book has just been posted online, at Best SF: Best SF Reviews disLOCATIONS


----------



## Mark Robson (Oct 14, 2007)

Still leaping from strength to strength, I see.  Well done, Ian.  You deserve all the plaudits you get.  I'm still selling Time Pieces at a good pace.  I doubt your stock will see out the year at the pace they're going.  

Will need more copies soon.  Will send a cheque as soon as I have all the money in for the last lot.  (I have a handful of copies left.)


----------



## Pyan (Oct 14, 2007)

Damn! Meant to get a copy in Nottingham, and didn't get to....

Glad to see all these positive reviews, Ian!


----------



## Ian Whates (Oct 15, 2007)

pyan said:


> Damn! Meant to get a copy in Nottingham, and didn't get to....
> 
> Glad to see all these positive reviews, Ian!


 
Thanks, Pyan!  Never mind about missing out at Nottingham -- the book is selling well, but I should still have some copies left at Eastercon... and, all being well, I'll be launching two more anthologies there.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 5, 2008)

I've just had an email from Gardner Dozois confirming that he has selected two stories from _disLOCATIONS_ (those by Ken MacLeod and Brian Stableford) for the 'Best of the Year' anthology, and informing me that he is including the book itself in his Locus recommendations as one of the best anthologies of 2007!

Woohoo!!  

I'm over the moon!


----------



## iansales (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Ian. A good start to the year


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, Ian. Still pinching myself to make sure I'm not dreaming.


----------



## Troo (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't pinch too hard, Ian. You don't want bits to drop off 

Congratulations, sir!


----------

